# Welcome to the end of summer.



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Thankfully, this means blackberries.

It also means Yours Truly's first practice with a sticky thread. If anyone wants to contribute to this bit of navel-gazing, you're welcome to do so. Don't be surprise if you get turned into a newt.

A newt?

You'll get better.

As soon as I figure out how to do that.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Wait. What?

Sticky navel gazing, newts...

Have those blackberries fermented?


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Wait. What?
> 
> Sticky navel gazing, newts...
> 
> Have those blackberries fermented?


Not the berries. Just their juice.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

About half my property is covered with blackberry bushes. They are so loaded down right now. I walk around the yard with the boy eating them off the bushes. The apples are getting ripe as well. They aren't really good apples, but we cut them up and leave them for the deer. Should see some bears as soon as word gets around about the berries.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Teh sticky powar. I haz it.



OldEndicottHiway said:


> Wait. What?
> 
> Sticky navel gazing, newts...
> 
> Have those blackberries fermented?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Argentius said:


> Teh sticky powar. I haz it.


Mod now? 

Et tu, Brute???


(can't think of a more level-headed feller to be one  ).


End of summer over on this side of Las Cascadas means...well...a lot of things... 


Now, go pick me some blackberries Mr Big Shot. Who do you think you are?
(that little diddy is before your time.)


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

. with condensed milk and sugar, it whats for breakfast.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Holy heck, what did my iphone and those flourescents DO to my pie?

I swear, it's not radioactive. And, the Girl's crust is awesome.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

I thought this was going to about Cyclocross!!

(I swear, sometimes I think it was made up just for Northwesterners to not get suicidal at the beginning of the "rainy season" :lol: )


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

Nice crust. That looks completely delicious. OMG I need pie.


----------



## _Forza_ (Jul 11, 2010)

I love blackberry season...went out last weekend and came back with a good sized load...this weekend will be another berry raid weekend. I still scratch my head why they are $3.99 a pound at the gracery store while strawberries are still buy get one per pound.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

In our hearts, summer never dies...










(of course just by posting this I will probably jinx it!)


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Argentius said:


> Holy heck, what did my iphone and those flourescents DO to my pie?
> 
> I swear, it's not radioactive. And, the Girl's crust is awesome.


I could make a radioactive pie. just sayin.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

I see people picking blackberries along the Springwater sometimes. Call me paranoid, but I've seen what bums do along there. I wouldn't eat fruit growing along that particular area....


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Some of the best blackberry foraging*

is from the water. wading at Gasworks park. From a canoe, kayak, etc along the Sammamish slough, Duwamish, etc......lots of places you just don't see from the top.


----------



## tethernaut (Dec 11, 2008)

Mmmmm. Pie.


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

My back yard is flush with them also. These berries are kinda like an appeasement for the always brief Summer.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Picking blackberries seems to be a daily routing around here in the evening after dinner... if' I'm not careful, I'm gonna turn blue


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

Mmmmmmmm.......love the blackberries. Saved my bacon on a ride once after bonking so hard I could barely ride a straight line at 10mph. Luckily there is a great blackberry picking spot on my way home, and I ate till my heart was content.

Don't appreaciate them so much on the MTB where the thorns tear up your arms and puncture your tires. At least they have one redeaming quality, which is more than you can say for most invasive species.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Got about twenty pounds with the Girl yesterday. Huzzah!


----------



## Stanley Roper (Apr 17, 2007)

They're all Himalayan Blackberries, an invasive species. So by all means, pick them to your hearts content! Get rid of them!


----------

